# Software That is both Shareware and Guiltyware



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

*Software That is both Shareware and Guiltyware*

If you can’t beat software pirates, at least make them feel guilty. That’s exactly what Alessandro Levi Montalcini is doing with people who use cracked codes to register his USB Overdrive software for Mac.

*As soon as someone enters pirated key following message gets displayed:*

*i42.tinypic.com/1zn8ihc.png



*Via:* *www.labnol.org/software/shareware-software-also-guiltyware/6077/


----------



## Indyan (Dec 17, 2008)

rofl
nice move..much better than putting stupid checks.


----------



## Infernal12 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup.....hopefully it stops now.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL!!! That was a nice one!! But I'm afraid most people will just laugh and move on.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 17, 2008)

Well. I loved this one! And yeah this should be implemented by major software vendors. I know WGA of Windows stands at similar level.. But the language used should be a little more revealing.. Not just like "You maybe a victim of Software Counterfieting." Noobs wont take it for nothings.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 17, 2008)

"Shame on ME"


----------



## mrintech (Dec 17, 2008)

n6300 said:


> "Shame on ME"


Nokia 6300  ... *Rather say Shame on almost all of us*


----------



## red_devil (Dec 17, 2008)

^ tu besharam hai ... sabhi log nahi hain...


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

But I doubt whether it will have any impact other than a few laughs


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

This is seriously funny. 99% of my pc software and data is *******


----------



## mrintech (Dec 20, 2008)

But imagine if all software companies starts flashing this sort of message (after accepting the FAKE Key) than after sometime users will say/think *WHO CARES*


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 20, 2008)

The only question remains, How do they actually determine which code is actually pirated and which one is not?


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 20, 2008)

ya may be they can stop a few american (or watever) ppl from pirating... i dont think it will stop indians from using them.. before u all jump on me, lets face the fact..even if someone calls indian person cheap, he'll most probably say "aah.. thank u for noticing! thank u"... However, it is a good move though! GUILTYWARE


----------



## casanova (Dec 20, 2008)

Guiltyware, new wares series. The developer is true though.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Guiltyware...softwares which propagate this stuff should be downloaded like anything.
  In this unaffordable costly world the last things which can afford to carry is conscience.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 23, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *i42.tinypic.com/1zn8ihc.png


** Your registration code is a PIRATE one **
should be
** Your registration code is a PIRATED one **

SHAME on the developer (for bad grammar)


----------



## mrintech (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^


----------



## ambika (Dec 23, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Software That is both Shareware and Guiltyware*
> 
> If you can’t beat software pirates, at least make them feel guilty. That’s exactly what Alessandro Levi Montalcini is doing with people who use cracked codes to register his USB Overdrive software for Mac.
> 
> ...



Nice one...i appreciate that... but i think no morality left from user side.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 23, 2008)

THerefore i encourage cracks instead of keygens


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 23, 2008)

"Shame on me" rolf...lolz man...love that button...hahahaha


----------



## azzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice One. Rather moore Funny 
i dont think there will b much effect than sum laughs


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's useless.
A pirate knows he is guilty anyways, such warnings won't have any effect whatsoever on him.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 24, 2008)

Hope Microsoft Learns A Lesson From It 
I'll love to.........!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2008)

max_demon said:


> THerefore i encourage cracks instead of keygens


lol


----------



## trigger (Dec 24, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> The only question remains, How do they actually determine which code is actually pirated and which one is not?


 
Can anyone pls answer this?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 24, 2008)

^^  might be he has a series of reg no that is valid
or may be the soft has checked with the server for the key validity
or pasting from clip board,running xternal keygen,etc may be detected n the msg may be trigerred

i think that may be his algo


----------

